# Planning permission for external plastering



## vixter (24 Apr 2012)

Hi all,

I have just purchased a house and had hoped to plaster over the existing brick work to the front exterior. The sides and back of the house are already plastered. The house is in an mature park/estate where every house is different (built in different era's, mix of bungalows and two storey, many extended and with different finishes). Does anyone know if I require planning permission for plastering over brick work in this type of scenario?

Thanks,

Vixter


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2012)

You could check with your local Planning Department.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2012)

You could check with your local Planning Department.  Have never heard of anyone having to do this but better safe than sorry.  We changed the exterior on our house many moons ago and certainly didn't need permission then.


----------



## lowCO2design (24 Apr 2012)

my two cents - if your going to go to the trouble of plastering and if you can afford it, consider external wall insulation at the same time..


----------



## threebedsemi (24 Apr 2012)

_Extract from the PLANNING AND DEVELOPMENT ACT, 2000_

_4.—(1) The following shall be exempted developments for the purposes of this Act—_

_h) development consisting of the carrying out of works for the maintenance, improvement or other alteration of any structure, being works which affect only the interior of the structure or which do not materially affect the external appearance of the structure so as to render the appearance inconsistent with the character of the structure or of neighbouring structures;_

The key here is whether or not plastering over brickwork to the front of a house will 'materially affect' the houses appearance so as to 'render the appearance inconsistent with the character of the structure or neighbouring structures'

If the neighbouring buildings are plastered to the front, your proposed works could well be deemed to be exempted development. It is impossible to give a definitive answer without familiarity with the area, and as noted above you should take a few pictures of your dwelling and the surroundings and have a chat with your local planning officer.

Note however, that if you are in a conservation area or your house happens to be a protected structure, the above exemption certainly does not apply.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

